# Unethical Pratices by Service provider(Vodafone)



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

Hi,
I am very pissed off with Vodafone. They are charge just anything in name of Value added services.

Case 1:
Got a Promotional SMS few weeks back That  participate in contest by answering a simple Question. Charges Rs.6 per SMS. i did.
a sms Came in reply "Service is Down at the monent, Please try again later. still i got chraged for Rs.6/- for sending a sms     Still i ignored considering a isolated case

Case 2:
watched a TV Commercial of Vodafone regarding Alert Service. The scroll on screen read "Dial *123*143# and get Love guru alerts on your phone. Charges @30pm". In curiosity of what exactly this Love guru alerts were I dialed that number(I never wanted to activate this service rather wanted to know what actually it is). to my horror service got activated WITHOUT confirmation. and balance gone:no: 
Still after 5 days didn't receive  a single alert or got my balance back  


Now, I Decided to file a Compliant to Vodafone via E-mail.
Here is the mail which i have sent and waiting for response





> *To:* Nodal officer @Rajasthan
> *cc:* Customer Care
> 
> *Subject:*Unethical & Restrictive Trade practices followed by vodafone regarding Value Added services
> ...


Just wanted to know how many of you have been charged like this?
and Please tell i am right or wrong by filing a complaint just for mere Rs.30:S


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Haha .. Love Guru Alerts! 
BTW try calling CC and abuse them. Or better still, Go to a nearby Vodafone gallery and start shouting


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

I am going by the procedure Prescribed by Trai
Each service Provider has to Appoint Nodal Officer  & Appellate Authority & Publish names of this website
here is Document given by Vodafone
Manual of Practice for Handling Customer Complaints


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

@gary:it is the same thing with Idea also! ! pichle mahine Rs1200(postpaid) agaya tha mobile charge!just some girl call and describes that moving to another plan is gr8,u got this much free calls,std is cheap blah blah...and I just typed "2" ,I think -huge bills!
for consecutive 3 months,Idea was bullying(I feel) to get me to postpaid 750rs plan  !first I was on 199 plan,then bill came 350 something...next moved to 350...it reached 500+,then on same plan next month it came Rs1200  ,I dint argued with them...just changed to prepaid and got the peace of mind back  !
"number portability" -if available,most ppl will shift sure to bsnl cellone service


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2008)

> @gary:it is the same thing with Idea also! !


OMG Same here. Im so angry with them. When I go to Tamil Nadu I get calls from numbers and then I pick it up thinking that it might be from someone I know . but guess what Its advertisements. And at Roaming rates also. I called these morons thrice already about this.


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Did you try the Do not Disturb registry? Filledvoid?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 20, 2008)

Hmmm... I hope they'll read all of that ...  .. Here in Airtel Customer Care you get only 100 characters (no special characters allowed ) to "describe" your problem. Once I lodged a complaint about the maximum characters allowed in your complaint ..  .. They didnt even respond to it ..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Go to a nearby Vodafone gallery and start shouting



Doesn't work, when I was with hutch 3 years back, and got to the verge of loosing my sanity with them, I went to the hutch shop and after a heated argument with the rep, who was showing me the bloody lcd screen, I stood up and walking away I told him, _Take it and shove it up your a**_ , unsurprisingly he told, OK SIR!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 20, 2008)

^^ Happy to help ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

If nothing satisfies you, and they keep trying to make money out of you despite your saying no to such calls from them, and they trying to contact you for offers while roaming, then just go to court. There is no other way.

And yes, if you get toooo many calls, go for Virgin Mobile


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gary:it is the same thing with Idea also! ! pichle mahine
> "number portability" -if available,most ppl will shift sure to bsnl cellone service



BSNL is the most disgusting service provider on this earth....Although its cheap but it never connects. To talk 2 someone, u gotta dial the number at least thrice...This has happened many times. My Dad has BSNL and my bro had Airtel a couple of months back...I dialled from my landline number upon My DAD's BSNL mobile and the message says again and again ----THIS NUMBER IS SWITCHED OFF--------- After half an hour of trying I call upon my Brother's Airtel..He picks up the phone and tells me DAD's phone was never switched off as he was with him frm the past 2 hours....

Bakwaas BSNL..Pathetic services

AIRTEL - I switched to AIRTEL due to pathetic services of BSNL....But here they keep u charging without any reason...CC reps keep on calling..Change ur plan..Issme fayda hai...Par actually company ko faayda hota hain ussme subscriber ko nahin...A month back they activated the 1000 mins local pack and said u will have 2 pay only Rs. 500 along with bill plan charges for this...Arre bhai waise bhi mera kabhi bill 430 se zaayda nahin aaya...Now I have 2 pay more without any reason...

THEY DEVISE NEW WAYS TO EXTRACT MONEY FROM THE SUBSCRIBERS.....


----------



## ThinkFree (May 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Hi,
> am right or wrong by filing a complaint just for mere Rs.30:S



Nothing wrong. Its not the matter of money involved but rights of the customer. Write to TRAI. You also have the option of going to consumer forum


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 20, 2008)

They had disconnected my phone to due non-payment of bills. Its not because i cannot afford the 3k bill, its because i dont get time for paying it before the specified date. Hence i got this custom of making a payment of 500/- every week. Means instead of paying the whole 3k or 2k in lumpsum, i make the payment in parts of 500/- every week....

Some days earlier, i made a payment of 800/-. I wasn't provided a receipt for the transaction. The cashier mentioned that i would be getting a message by sms. Didnt have the time to argue with him and left them for good. The next day, while traversing along the highway, the car developed some problem and stopped abruptly. The service center number was on a sticker in the front pane, and i decided to give them a call. It was then that i realized that they haven't credited my account with 800/- which i had paid earlier. And i was stranded in the highway for 2 hours. And the amount was credited to my account only after 18 hours and my outgoing was released an hour after that.

That evening i terminated my Vodafone postpaid account...

Now am on Airtel Corporate, lemme see what they has to offer


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 20, 2008)

^^^what is the facility of airtel corporate connection??? i heard a lot about it.....


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 20, 2008)

Am on a custom plan, named US Tech 249 Plan - KL, specified only for employees of the firm. The following are the offers i enjoy :

1500 Local A2A CUG Mins Free
300 Local SMS Free 
500 Local A2A Mins Free 
600 Local A2M Mins Free 
50 STD Mins @ 50ps. After 50 mins, A2A STD 1/- per min.

Local to Airtel Mobile - Rs. 0.30 
Local to Other Mobile - Rs. 0.40
Local to Landline - Rs. 0.80


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

[update]
Got a Call from Vodafone office. The lady tried to argue that its my fault saying the advertisement shown in TV was not a place of inquiry its only for activation . Agreed but as per Trai Service  "Service Provider Requires Explicit Confirmation from subcriber before activating any VAS"

The lady look tensed, just kept saying its not the way. you should have called helpline and said. why you went to Nodal Officer. I kept Firm. lastly she banged the phone down 


please give suggestions, what should i do further


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

Received my AIRTEL Bill right now...I am furious...My bill has doubled...They activated 1000 mins pack..This time the bill is Rs. 1020 instead of Rs. 430/-

What shud I do now????


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 20, 2008)

Expect more calls from Vodafone. Explain the current scenario faced by u. Be also sure to explain the rudeness experienced from Vodafone CC.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> [update]
> Got a Call from Vodafone office. The lady tried to argue that its my fault saying the advertisement shown in TV was not a place of inquiry its only for activation . Agreed but as per Trai Service  "Service Provider Requires Explicit Confirmation from subcriber before activating any VAS"
> 
> The lady look tensed, just kept saying its not the way. you should have called helpline and said. why you went to Nodal Officer. I kept Firm. lastly she banged the phone down
> ...


you are on the right track
next, ask for a refund if you can
tell them that non following of guidelines cost you dear
also barrage them with other complaints you have
try to get an online presence for this issue
it will ensure that they get negative publicity
they can't do anything ecept compensate you

otherwise, there is always Consumer Court 



uppalpankaj said:


> Received my AIRTEL Bill right now...I am furious...My bill has doubled...They activated 1000 mins pack..This time the bill is Rs. 1020 instead of Rs. 430/-
> 
> What shud I do now????


Screw them.
call them and start arguing.

thats always step #1. what happens then decides the remaining steps.


----------



## Renny (May 20, 2008)

I had the same problems with Vodafone,

Once my validity had expired CC said I had to recharge for Rs.699 with a talktime of Rs.25 being added!

I had enough of this crap and switched to Spice, Spice's call charges are also damn cheap.


----------



## arupch (May 20, 2008)

I'm with Airtel. I had similar experiences of unsolicited subscription to Artel Masti Pack. Tried to complain to CC but without any effort. Then wrote a mail nodalofficer demanding immediate deactivation of the masti pack and refund of deducted 20 Rs. within one day my request was met with and Rs. 20 credited to my account.

Here is the reply:

Dear Mr. Chatterjee,

This is in reference to your concern below.

We regret the inconvenience caused to you in this regards. Please note that we have deactivated the service and credited Rs.20/-into your prepaid account  and we assure you that such similar incident would not be repeated.


It has always been our endeavor to provide you with the best customer service and we assure you of our sincere commitment to meeting all your future requirements too.

We value your association with Airtel.

Yours sincerely
Nodal Officer.

We are operational from Monday to Friday from 9:30 AM to 6:30 PM. All mails coming to us after 6:30 PM or on non working days shall be addressed on the following working day.




arup.chatterjee wrote:

14-05-2008 12:47 PM

To
nodalofficer.wb@airtel.in
cc
121@airtel.in
Subject
	983xxxxxxx






Sub: Unsolicited subscription to  Airtel Masti pack

Dear Sir,

After receiving a message from Airtel and a charge of Rs. 10 being deducted from my prepaid account it came to my notice that I've been automatically subscribed to Airtel Masti pack.I called the 198 (Customer Care) twice and requested to stop the service . I've been assured that the service will be stopped on 8.5.08 afternoon. But today morning (14.5.08) I got a message saying " your subscription to Airtel Masti pack has been auto renewed" and again an amount of Rs. 10 got deducted from my account. When I contacted Customer care again they said they are unable to do anything as I must have renewed the service. They asked me to call 5453217 to stop the service which is a paid service. I called 543217 without any result.

I also must mention here that the customer care executive who answered my call was rude and far from being helpful.

My question is, why I'm being harassed for a fault which is all yours and I have to pay for it.

Please look into the matter and stop the practice of making money by subscribing the customers unsolicitedly  to a service and then declining to stop the service.

Therefore I would request you to look into the matter and deactivate the service immediately with a confirmation to my phone number. I also demand reversal of the deducted Rs. 20/- to my account immediately failing which I will take up the matter to higher authority.

Regards,

Arup Chatterjee


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

cool...I am also gonna send a mail to the nodal officer..Which id shud I send it on??

Is it the same as nodalofficer.wb@airtel. For Punjab and Uttaranchal what will be the id of the airtel nodal officer??


----------



## Pat (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Received my AIRTEL Bill right now...I am furious...My bill has doubled...They activated 1000 mins pack..This time the bill is Rs. 1020 instead of Rs. 430/-
> 
> What shud I do now????



This is the reason why always opt for a post-paid connection! That way YOU are in control and YOU are the master! Its very common for Airtel (based on my personal experience) to charge for something that you have never used or for something you have not done (late payment for example)! I simply minus the amount the amount and pay the correct amount and tell them on the face I am not paying a rupee more! Guess what ? They cant do anything about it! I recently got so pissed off with them that I ordered them to disconnect my connection and dint pay that months bill at all!

So my suggestion to you, pay only 430 and tell them you are not paying a rupee more!


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Pat 4 ur answer...This means I will have to lock horns with them...

There is no other alternative...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Thanks Pat 4 ur answer...This means I will have to lock horns with them...
> 
> There is no other alternative...


there IS a better alternative.

take suffitient proofs of the event and file a case in a copurt against them. make lots of noise while at it. You will get compensation plus extra money in "damages". A friend of mine did this with very positive results. Took over a month though.


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

Pat said:


> This is the reason why always opt for a post-paid connection! That way YOU are in control and YOU are the master! Its very common for Airtel (based on my personal experience) to charge for something that you have never used or for something you have not done (late payment for example)! I simply minus the amount the amount and pay the correct amount and tell them on the face I am not paying a rupee more! Guess what ? They cant do anything about it! I recently got so pissed off with them that I ordered them to disconnect my connection and dint pay that months bill at all!
> 
> So my suggestion to you, pay only 430 and tell them you are not paying a rupee more!



Are you sure you wrote *postpaid*?
My suggestion is always move away from postpaid connections for *Prepaid*!!they will loot you to the max extent


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 20, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> cool...I am also gonna send a mail to the nodal officer..Which id shud I send it on??
> 
> Is it the same as nodalofficer.wb@airtel. For Punjab and Uttaranchal what will be the id of the airtel nodal officer??



For punjab its nodal.punjab@airtel.in



praka123 said:


> Are you sure you wrote *postpaid*?
> My suggestion is always move away from postpaid connections for *Prepaid*!!they will loot you to the max extent



Like mentioned by him, i too would recommend postpaid. A mere mention of disconnection would rattle them from their nests and solve any problems rised...


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

^well,my experience is reverse , I have changed from postpaid to prepaid and very happy now


----------



## gary4gar (May 20, 2008)

[update]
Didn't receive any reply but got Rs.30INR credited to my account.


----------



## Pathik (May 20, 2008)

Now threaten to sue them for mental harrassment & related stuff and get some more.  . Hmmm.. I am bored.


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 20, 2008)

cool_techie_tvm said:


> For punjab its nodal.punjab@airtel.in



Thanks a lot cool_techie_tvm for the info...

Actually the response time for postpaid connections from CC is more than the prepaid ones...


----------



## Micheal (May 22, 2008)

look guys i too am a PISSED OFF Vodafone prepaid customer.

Considering my stay in Vodafone, the entire episode on this thread has happened several times (not only with me but also my family memers).

i say LETS KICK THEIR A***S

c'mon guys lets scour the web and crack their recharge codes

then just LOOT & PLUNDER them. fill ur accounts not with mere 50s, 100s, 200s, but by the thousands 1K, 2K, ..... may be even 10K

most of u may say "I've already tried that", "it doesn't work". I say "nothing's impossible". Till now i haven't got it, but i haven't given up. If the Hon'ble hackers around the world can crack big platforms like windows, symbian, and what not, this is a cinch.


Tip: Buy recharge cards from now on. Dont throw them away. Sit, think and try deciphering the code thats printed. The more u increase ur collection the better ur chances of deciphering by analysing


----------



## gary4gar (May 22, 2008)

Micheal said:


> look guys i too am a PISSED OFF Vodafone prepaid customer.
> 
> Considering my stay in Vodafone, the entire episode on this thread has happened several times (not only with me but also my family memers).
> 
> ...


I don't think deciphering is possible
btw read this


----------



## Micheal (May 22, 2008)

yeah thanx a lot Mr.gary4gar

As if nobody went thru it b4 in their lives. But if u r a nubee on the net i take it back
C'mon b serius guys. I thot ol of u were seeking vengeance, thats y i brought dis up


----------



## swordfish (May 22, 2008)

U r rite nothing comes for free.. and what micheal is saying is illegal..


----------



## ico (May 23, 2008)

Atleast Airtel is better than Vodafone......

Last year, during the Cricket World Cup 2007, Rs.99 were deducted from my Prepaid balance and I was registered with some Score Notification service and I hadn't even applied for that..........I simply called up CC and lodged a complaint. Within 1 hour, my balance was restored and the service was deactivated..........

My experience with the Airtel CC has been excellent......


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 23, 2008)

^^ Hehe .. They deduct charges for Missed Call Alert every month in my bill .. Then I lodge a complain .. and then they credit the charges in the next bill ..

This happens every month ..  ..


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 23, 2008)

hehe, good link gary


----------



## magneticme200 (May 23, 2008)

also...thse days...wen i sms get to 53303 to get my missd call list...
i get chargd fr the sms sent bt i do not get the missd call list evn aftr two days of sending the message...this is annoying..!


----------



## ico (May 23, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> ^^ Hehe .. They deduct charges for Missed Call Alert every month in my bill .. Then I lodge a complain .. and then they credit the charges in the next bill ..
> 
> This happens every month ..  ..


Tell them to directly deactivate the service.....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 24, 2008)

Did I forget to mention that I do that every month too ...? 

And btw ... Just out of the blue I am getting missed call alerts these days ... So it seems I wont have to deactivate this service next month ..

Btw .. Anyone else getting that "Free upgrade to SMS with colors, emoticons stuff" ..? Just drop in an sms "NO PROMO" to 121 .


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 24, 2008)

^ Is it about the SMS 2.0 service of Airtel ?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 26, 2008)

Yupp .. So everyone getting it ..?? Anyway I downloaded it.. Its just okay .. And btw .. The link wont open if you use MO as your Access Point .. Set Airtel Live as your access point and then the link to download the application will open.

[EDIT] Here are some screenshots : *sms2.com/in/


----------



## Pathik (May 26, 2008)

Use it. It's free. BTW if you dont use Sms2.0, Airtel people will keep bugging you by sending the Sms2.0 service message twice a day.


----------



## gary4gar (May 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Use it. It's free. BTW if you dont use Sms2.0, Airtel people will keep bugging you by sending the Sms2.0 service message twice a day.


Now thats an Unethical Practice


----------



## mannuforall (May 27, 2008)

Once I also face the problem with Caller Tune Suffel Card, it deduct charge of sms but not activate Caller Tune, after calling many time to cc, they not refund my money, so I decided to mail their Nodal Officer and Head of my Zone (Barielly Zone UP West). After my mail, within 30 minutes, they activate my Caller Tune and refund all money including Suffer Card (Total Rs 70) Here the mail I was send them ==>
Hi!,
Vodafone Care Unit, I have some massage to you, regarding your poor service on Vodafone Customer Care service.
My name is Manoj & mobile no is 9719....... is a prepaid form Vodafone UP West Bareilly zone & Moradabad area.
On dated 30-jan-2008 I purchase a Caller Tune Suffel Card from your Vodafone TeleShop near pili kothi avas vikas, civil lines, Moradabad.
Serial no is: 23030712030027, & Scratch Code: 1860730383
When I msg this code along with song code to 123 in given format I got a error msg from 123 " the scratch code your have entered is incorrect, plz check and send again". After this I try again but problem persist. Now I decided to contact to your so called service "Vodafone Customer Care on 111" & talk with your Vodafone Customer Care executive Mr. Hursh I inform him about the problem & he suggest me to contact your Vodafone Store, when I met your VAS executive Mr Ashish at Vodafone Stor, he suggest me to deactivate current Caller Tune than reactivate Caller Tune after 24 hrs. I do right that but after 24 hrs when I again send code I again receive previous msg. Than again I contact Vodafone Customer Care but no proper answer given, & after contacting them again & again & talking with different Vodafone Customer Care executive like Mr. Manish, Amit, Manoj, Gaurav...., all they give me different reason for this problem & suggest different solution. Someone said that their is server problem plz wait 24 hrs; One says that your complaint is registered & forward to Senior; Another suggest to contact Vodafone Shop; Your card is expire......., & so on. Also talking with senior like Mr. Anvar, Mr. Khan, Mr. Rajive Singh, but all they guy totally misguide me. One give me complaint no 534888162 on dated 8-june2007, but another tell that their no complaint registered from your side. One day I receive a call from your Delhi office (the no is: +91-9899805996) they ask me about problem & commit me to call back after 5 min. But no call is back.

After sending near about 15 SMS & calling many time to Vodafone Customer Care I totally hopeless form Vodafone Company and their services, & decided to disconnect my no and suggest to my friend to do like this.
In last I sending You this mail to inform you the real condition of your Vodafone Customer Care service.
Plz reply me & take a right action asap.
=============


----------

